# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Globalizimi

## klevis2

Pershendetje te gjitheve!Desha (per kuriozitet me teper) te di se cfare mendoni per no global-et.Ne Itali po merr nje perkrahje gjithnje e me te madhe per me teper tani qe aderojne edhe shume rryma te ndryshme politike flas per  te rinjte dhe sindikatat si mendoni a do te kete jete te gjate kjo levizje apo eshte e destinuar te zhduket?A mendoni se mund te luaj nje rol me aktiv ne jeten politike te botes sidomos tani pas fitores te se djathtes ne pjese te ndryshme te evropes apo do te shkrihet ne parti te ndryshme kombetare?Jeni te lutur te sillni komentet tuaja!

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Bota po kthehet gjithmone e me Globale. Nuk mund ta ndalojne dot protestat ne Itali apo kudo. Ato mund ta ngadalesojne nese jane te fuqishme, por kjo gje nuk ndalet. 
Sidomos ne shtetet e varfera. Shumica e shteteve jane te varfera, dhe atyre u intereson te kene influence nga ekonomia dhe politika e vendeve te fuqishme. 
A nuk do Shqiperia te kete sa me teper biznese Amerikane ne Shqiperi, me teper vende pune nga keto dhe me e fuqishme ekonomia. 
Ka te mira dhe te keqia, por une shoh me teper te mira nga kjo. Do te kete me pak luftra, sepse ekonomia do te jete me e nderthurur dhe nuk do kete interes per to. 
Gjithashtu me teper levizje njerezish  dhe njerezit do te jene me mendjehapur ndaj kulturave te tjera te huaja. 
Etj te tilla.

----------


## skerdi

Bota  po  shkon  drejt  ndryshimeve   te  medha.   Globalizmi  po  e  con  boten  ashtu  sic  ka  qene  me  pare,  pa  kufij  (ashtu  duhet  te  jete).
No-globalet  nuk  jane  kunder  nje  bote  pa  kufij.   Ne  fakt  pjesa  me  e  madhe  e  tyre  jane  pro-globalizmit.   Ata  jane  kunder  rregullave  qe  institucionet  nderkombetare  dhe  qeveri  te  vendeve  te  ndryshme  miratojne.   P.sh.  pjesa  me  e  madhe  e  takimeve  nderkombetare  behen  me  dyer  te  mbyllura.   Se  cfare  ligjesh  ata  aprovojne  ne  nuk  e  dime.
Globalizmi  qe  po  ndodh  sot  nuk  eshte  aspak  ne  interes  te  njerezve,  por  te  korporatave  te  fuqishme.   P.sh.  NAFTA  (North  American  Free  Trade  Agreement)  u  dha  te  drejta  bizneseve  dhe  kompanive  por  nuk  beri  asgje  per  mbrojtjen  e  punetoreve  mexicane.   (Ose  kompanite  italiane  te  kepuceve  ne  Shqiperi  shfrytezojne  punetoret  shqiptare  dhe  i  paguajne  relativisht  pak  ne  krahasim  me  fitimet  qe  nxjerrin).
Perkrahesit  e  globalizmit  mbulohen  me  slogane  si  'a  world  without  borders',  por  ajo  nenkupton  levizjen  e  lire  "te  pataksuar"  te  mallrave  dhe  serviseve  dhe  jo  te  njerezve,  dicka  qe  eshte  antihumane.   P.sh  mallrat  kalojne  nga  Mexica  pa  u  taksuar  por  mexikanet  paguajne  takse  dhe  jo  te  gjithe  mund  te  kalojne  lirisht  ne  USA.   Per  me  teper  NAFTA  miratoi  ligje  qe  u  jep  te  drejta  te  pakufizuara  korporatave  kundra  qeverive  te  shume  vendeve.   Nqs  qeverite  Mexicane  apo  Kanadeze  marrin  masa  kunder  korporatave  te  ndryshme,  korporatat  mund  te  hedhin  ne  gjyq  ato  qeveri  dhe  perfitojne  miliarda  dollare.

Globalizmi  qe  po  ndodh  sot  ne  bote  eshte  nje  lloj  menyre  per  te  shfrytezuar  krahun  e  lire  te  punes  ne  "vendet  e  botes  se  trete".   Per  sa  kohe  kjo  vazhdon,  edhe  levizja  e  jo-globaleve  do  te  vazhdoje.

----------


## Asteroid

Te gjithe ata qe mbeshtesin NO-GLOBAL ne Itali jane,o komunistat ,o te majtet,o qendrat sociale ku rehabilitohen te droguarit,me nje fjale jane te tere teste di cazzo.

E majta qe kur humbi zgjedhjet ne Itali nuk ka me alternativa per te ardhur perseri ne pushtet dhe tani bashkohet me NO GLOBAL per te marre ca vota

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga PRINCE E75_ 
> *Te gjithe ata qe mbeshtesin globalizmin ne Itali jane,o komunistat ,o te majtet,o qendrat sociale ku rehabilitohen te droguarit,me nje fjale jane te tere teste di cazzo.
> 
> E majta qe kur humbi zgjedhjet ne Itali nuk ka me alternativa per te ardhur perseri ne pushtet dhe tani bashkohet me NO GLOBAL per te marre ca vota*



Se  kush  mbeshtet  No  Global-et  nuk  ka  shume  rendesi.   Fakti  qe  Globalizmi  qe  po  zbatohet  sot  ne  bote  eshte  vetem  ne  interes  te  korporatave  me  te  fuqishme,  eshte  i  pamohueshem.
Te  them  te  drejten  ne  shqiptareve  per  momentin  na  intereson  me  shume  Globalizmi  se  sa  No  Globalizmi,  sepse  sistemi  komunist  na  mbylli  nga  bota  dhe  kemi  shume  mangesi.   Situata  eshte  e  tille  qe  Shqiperia  me  shume  perfiton  se  sa  humbet  nga  Globalizmi.   Por  kjo  eshte  vetem  per  momentin.   Pavaresisht  nga  kjo,  nuk  duhet  harruar  fakti  qe  Globalet  nuk  perpiqen  te  ndihmojne  vendet  e  varfera,  por  t'i  shfrytezojne  ato.   Eshte  e  llogjikshme,  secili  perpiqet  per  interes  te  vet.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Kjo temë mirë që hapet, por kujt i shërben!?
Të gjithë ata që manifestojnë në sheshet e Italisë apo të Europës me parrulla NOGLOBAL, janë turrma injorante të përpunuara nga e MAJTA EUROPIANE!
Nëse doni të dini, në atë turmma bëjnë pjesë:
- parazitët dhe dembelët që urrejnë PUNËN!
- të inkriminuarit me drogën, veset, dhe alkoolin
- të futur nga MAFIA POLITIKE
- të futur nga MAFIA EKONOMIKE
- të futur nga SHËRBIMET SEKRETE antiprogres!
SHIKONI SESA PUNË TË NDYRË PO BËN COFERATI në Itali!
Prindërit e atyre të rinjve debilë që dalin përkrah tij, si dhe liderët e së majtës D?Alema, Rutelli, Fasino etj. PIKËRISHT QË TË MIRATOHET DIKUR ARTIKULLI 18 kanë luftuar gjithë jetën! Berlusconi e vuri në fuqi - ata e kundërshtojnë! Përse?
Sepse duan atë që e kanë humbur dhe që nuk pajtohen kurr¨¨e me atë lloj humbje - PUSHETIN!
Agimi

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Agim Doçi_ 
> *Kjo temë mirë që hapet, por kujt i shërben!?
> Të gjithë ata që manifestojnë në sheshet e Italisë apo të Europës me parrulla NOGLOBAL, janë turrma injorante të përpunuara nga e MAJTA EUROPIANE!
> Nëse doni të dini, në atë turmma bëjnë pjesë:
> - parazitët dhe dembelët që urrejnë PUNËN!
> - të inkriminuarit me drogën, veset, dhe alkoolin
> - të futur nga MAFIA POLITIKE
> - të futur nga MAFIA EKONOMIKE
> - të futur nga SHËRBIMET SEKRETE antiprogres!
> ...



Ata  qe  mbeshtesin  popullin  jo-global  jane  injorante???   Jane  dembele  dhe  e  urrejne  punen???


Une  do  te  thoja  te  kunderten.   Globalizmi  drejtohet  nga  USA  qe  e  filluan  kete  proces.   Cdo  njeri  me  dy  pare  mend  do  te  pyeste  veten  pse  e  bejne  USA  kete,  se  i  dhimbset  bota  apo  per  interes  te  vet.   Sigurisht  per  interes te  vet,  do  te  thoshte  llogjika.   Psh  ne  Itali  mallrat  amerikane  futen  pa  u  taksuar  dhe  cfare  ndodh?   Ato  fitojne  konkurrencen  me  mallrat  italiane,  dhe  keto  te  fundit  falimentojne.   KJO  KRIJON  PAPUNESI.   Sigurisht  mallrat  italiane  konkurrojne  mire  ne  Evropen  Lindore,  Shqiperi  psh,  dhe  kane  perfitim  atje.   Ne  total  nuk  e  di  se  si  del  Italia.   Por  di  kete:   Ne  Mexike  2  milion  veta  dolen  te  papune  vetem  9  muajve  te  pare  qe  NAFTA  hyri  ne  fuqi.   Pse??   Sepse  kokurrenca  e  mallrave  amerikane  detyroi  mbi  120 000  kompani  mexikane  te  falimentojne.

Kush  fiton?   Te  fortit.    Kush  humbet?   Te  dobtit.   Une  per  vete  e  fus  veten  ne  anen  e  te  dobteve,  dhe  eshte  llogjike  te  mbroj  interesat  e  tyre  se  mbroj  vetveten  (nuk  tregon  aspak  injorance).   Sa  per  ju,  nqs  keni  ndonje  korporate  te  fuqishme,  eshte  e  llogjikshme  te  mbroni  interesat  e  te  forteve.   Por  nqs  ekonomikisht  jeni  ne  anen  e  te  dobteve,  do  te  thoja  qe  ju  jeni  nje  nga  shkaqet  qe  fjala  Injorance  vazhdon  te  existoje.

Njerez.   Nqs  keni  frike  nga  propaganda  e  majte,  ruhuni.   Por  ne  te  njejten  kohe  mos  u  beni  VIKTIMA  as  te  propagandes  se  djathte.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Skerdi!
Unë jam Presidenti i Trustit "By**grisurit e Kombit" dhe punoj si Avokat i së Vërtetës.
Ajo që i paraprin argumentimit të mbrapshtë NO GLOBAL është pikërisht PROPOGANDA E MAJTË!
E Majta kriminale kudo në Botë, ka infektuar psiqikën e shumë vetave saqë u duket që "mbrojtja" që ata i bëjnë "proletariatit" ka të bëjë me KARSHILLËK ndaj USA-s. 
Dëgjo or mik! 
1. Po të mos ishte ajo USA, vëllezrit tanë shqiptarë në Kosovë dhe gjetkë ku kanë qenë të pushtuar nga kriminelët sllavë,(ndoshta edhe ne të shtetit Amë) do ISHIM TË GJITHË NË NJË VARR MASIV si luftëtarë të NO GLOBAL! (Apo jo?!)
2. Po të mos ishte ajo USA, komunizmi famëkeq do ishte endè në pushtet dhe ti, unë dhe të gjitha familjet tona do ishin nën Pushtetin e Tallonit!(Apo jo!?)
3. Po të mos ishte ajo USA (as pisat socialistë nuk do të merrnin me grusht shteti PUSHTETIN DEMOKRATIK në vitin 1997 (Apo jo!?)
...Meqënse paske "gravitacion majtas" a ti ktheu paret Fatos Nano dhe zhgani i tij?! Paret pra që të vodhi qeveria Meksi  dhe Sali Berisha?!!! (Mos ke qenë gjë dhe në ato turmat e "studentëve" vlonjatë që bërtisnin "Sali! Sali! Va fa n' c***!" në rrebelimin antishqiptar të vitit 1997?
Dhe tani mos m'u refero mua, por vazhdo referoju atyre që të kanë "droguar" me idetë e majta!
Unë jam ky, ti rri Ai

----------


## shkodra13

Per globalizmin vihen re dy rryma:
njera qe mendon se "dora e padukeshme" e tregut eshte ne gjendje te beje gjithcka,prodhimin dhe shperndarjen optimale te te ardhurave dhe ana tjeter (me ndikime te forta social-komuniste) qe besojne se mireqenia mund te sigurohet me dekrete e imponime nga lart shteteve e organizmave financiare.

Por nje gje eshte e sigurte:
Globalizmi eshte realitet.Realitet ne te cilin jetojme,pa e hyjnizuar e as demonizuar.

Ne kete realitet vihet re:
-Vendet me te globalizuara jane ato qe me shpejt dalin nga mjerimi.Sa me shume qe nje vend hyn ne rrjetin internacional te shkembimeve,aq me shume zhvillohet.E kjo vlen jo vetem per treguesit ekonomike,por edhe social (arsimimi,sherbimi shendetesor,demokratizimi etj).
Kuota e popullsise boterore me te ardhura nen 2 dollare ne dite eshte me se pergjysmuar (nga 34% ne 16,6%) dhe ajo me te ardhura nen 1 dollar ne dite eshte zvogeluar nga 1 miliard e 297 milion ne 1 miliard e 146 milion.
-Eksiston dhe ana tjeter e medaljes.Kjo rritje s'eshte homogjene.
Ne vendet drejt globalizimit rritet diferenca mes atyre qe mund te perfitojne nga zhvillimi dhe atyre qe jane te perjashtuar.Edhe ne vendet e zhvilluara del ne pah nevoja e ndihmes per me te dobetit.

Ne situata te tilla politika eshte e rendesishme.Ajo s'duhet te hiqet menjane duke i lene vend vetem marrshimit triumfues te tregut,por duhet te luaje rol aktiv jo duke sugjeruar forma asistencialiste,por ne krijimin e mundesive per te gjithe.

----------


## Agim Doçi

I nderuar
¨Ke argument prej ekonomisti, ky asht fakt dhe respektet e mija!GLOBALIZMI asht nevojë e shekullit të ri. Padyshim një shpikje e mënçur e ekonomistave perëndimore dhe sipërmarrësve të fuqishëm, që GLOBALIZMI të mos kthehet në bumerang. Asht HAPJA E VENDEVE  TË REJA TË PUNËS - thlebësore dhe jo asistenca sociale apo rritja e pensioneve dhe ulja e taksave! Nëse GLOBALIZOHET ekonomia botërore, padyshim disiplinohen Lëvizjet mafioze të çmimeve të Naftës dhe produkteve të saj, luftohet me efikasitet parazitizmi social dhe ajo që asht ma e randsishmja futen njerzit në fronte të reja pune! Vendet me burime të pasura nëntoksore nuk kanë as mundësi dhe as forcë financiare për ZHVILLIM = GLOBALIZIM!
Për të mos "teorizuar" shumë unë mendoj që LIdershipi Ekonomik - Financiar USA dhe 8 TË MËDHENJT ku futen Japonia, Rusia, Gjermani, Franca, Italia, Anglia, Kina(!) po të bahen sëbashku me STRATEGJI POZITIVE a arrijnë GLOBALIZIMIN e kësaj Bote, që problem ma imediat TERRORIZMIN! Ky TERROIZMI asht i shumëllojshëm! Në Itali e aplikon e MAJTA me SINDIKATAT, në Amerikë e aplikon CIA dhe FBI-ja (terrori psiqik i survejimit dhe i gjurmimit) në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me ARMATORËT (prodhuesit dhe trafikantët më të mëdhenj të ARMËVE), ndërsa në vendet islamike dhe ato të Lindjes, mendoj që TERRORIZMI asht "ftuar në tapet" për të përligjur KRIMIN MONSTRUOZ të shtrembërimit religjiv se gjoja KURANI na mëson kështu(!)
Përfundimisht ose GLABALIZIM = PROGRES ose do të kalojmë drejt aplikimit të "varianteve Maltusiane".
Me respekt Agimi

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Agim Doçi_ 
> *Skerdi!
> Unë jam Presidenti i Trustit "By**grisurit e Kombit" dhe punoj si Avokat i së Vërtetës.
> Ajo që i paraprin argumentimit të mbrapshtë NO GLOBAL është pikërisht PROPOGANDA E MAJTË!
> E Majta kriminale kudo në Botë, ka infektuar psiqikën e shumë vetave saqë u duket që "mbrojtja" që ata i bëjnë "proletariatit" ka të bëjë me KARSHILLËK ndaj USA-s. 
> Dëgjo or mik! 
> 1. Po të mos ishte ajo USA, vëllezrit tanë shqiptarë në Kosovë dhe gjetkë ku kanë qenë të pushtuar nga kriminelët sllavë,(ndoshta edhe ne të shtetit Amë) do ISHIM TË GJITHË NË NJË VARR MASIV si luftëtarë të NO GLOBAL! (Apo jo?!)
> 2. Po të mos ishte ajo USA, komunizmi famëkeq do ishte endè në pushtet dhe ti, unë dhe të gjitha familjet tona do ishin nën Pushtetin e Tallonit!(Apo jo!?)
> 3. Po të mos ishte ajo USA (as pisat socialistë nuk do të merrnin me grusht shteti PUSHTETIN DEMOKRATIK në vitin 1997 (Apo jo!?)
> ...



Ca  te  te  them  une?    Mua  me  duket  se  ti  je  pre  e  propagandes  se  djathte.    Sa  per  mua,  me  intereson  realiteti.   Meqe  je  ne  dashuri  me  USA  po  te  pershendes:   Rrofte  USA  dhe  G.W.Bush,  rrofte  pushtimi  i  Vjetnamit  dhe  Hiroshima.

Sa  per  demonstratat,  kam  marre  pjese  vetem  ne  ato  te  Dhjetorit  90.   Paret  e  Vefes  nuk  pres  te  m'i  japi  as  Nano,  as  ti.   Sa  per  te  m'i  marre  m'i  mori  Sala  (Qenke  tifoz  i  madh  i  Sales).   Se  dolem  pak  nga  tema.   Mos  u  merr  me  propagande.   Flasim  per  globalizmin  ne  kete  dhome.   Do  ishte  mire  te  lexoje  pak  per  globalizmin  para  se  t'i  bije  gjoksit  me  dore.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Skerdi mëngjërashit!
OK! Unë gjoksit vërtetë që i bije me dorë!
As pyka e drurit nuk futet në kokat tuaja prej mëngjërashësh prandaj vuani në vetminë tuaj, se USA as nuk e ka ndër mend të ia dijë për opinionin tim. e jo më për atë opinionin tënd!
hajt me të mira Skerdi
Agimi

----------


## glaukus 001

Zoti Doci, tani qe u futet edhe ju ne diskutimin e kesaj teme me siguri ... ka me dal doret krejt . E rendesishme eshte ti permbahemi temes dhe jo perkatesive politike apo komenteve te tipit radio Kontakt. Per me teper shko shiko dicka qe ndoshta ia vlen , tek forumi *Per ideal te Partise*

Mos ki merak se ne keto kohe te erreta qe kane ardhur USA po lexon (pergjon) mendimet e te gjitheve perfshi edhe te tuat ndoshta.

----------


## klevis2

Shkodra 13 faleminderit per shpjegimet sidoqofte eshte pak teorik dhe i pergjithshem si vete tema ne fund te fundit.Levizje si no global shpresoj se nuk do te jene krijimi i nje internacionaleje te re vete mua do te me pelqente me teper nje sindikalist i vjeter sesa nje i fiksuar qe del ne rruge duke bertitur per che guevaren .Ketu ishte dhe thelbi i pyetjes sime a do te kete te ardhme levizja no global sic pati ajo e 68 apo do te shkrihet ne levizje dhe parti te ndryshme nacionale?Po ti shikosh 68-shat e dikurshem (seshte termi i sakte m.gj.ate ) kane ruajtur rolin kryesor ne vitet 90 ne politiken boterore apo do te shkrihet sikur ska qene ndonjehere.Agim temen e hapa thjesht per kuriozitet m.gj.se faktikisht nuk sherben shume e kete e pranoj.
Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Globalizimi ekonomik eshte nje nevoje e shekullit te ri, por kur globalizimi ekonomik shoqerohet nga "globalizimi politik" atehere behet shume i rrezikshem. Politikat globale jane thurrur nga vendet e zhvilluara per te zgjeruar tregjet e tyre, pra per te zgjeruar mushkerite e ekonomive te tyre. Kjo i siguron ketyre vendeve resurse dhe mundesi te reja per te rritur kapacitetin e ekonomive te tyre, dhe detyrimisht edhe te ardhurat vjetore.

Politikat globale kane deshmuar me se miri se vendet e pasura po pasurohen me shume teksa vendet e varfera (aka "ne zhvillim") po perkeqesohen dhe varferohen me keq. E mira e globalizimit eshte garantimi i zhvillimit te metejshem teknologjik qe ka lehtesuar ndjeshem infrastrukturen e zhvillimit dhe komunikimit. E keqja e madhe e globalizimit eshte se eshte nje proces i pandalshem qe askush nuk mund ti parashikoje fundin. Jo vetem aq, por akumulimi i pushtetit boteror ne njerez apo institucione le vend per abuzim me kete pushtet qe mund te sjelle pasoja te paimagjinueshme per njerezimin. Shume analiste mendojne se fenomene si terrorizmi si shkak kryesor kane edhe politikat globale qe kane arritur deri aty sa te prekin identitetin kombetar te shume shteteve te medha apo te vegjel, ne shkembim te te mirave materiale (materilizmit).

Nuk besoj ne politikat globale dhe une mendoj se pasoja akoma me te renda te ketyre politikave do te na shohin syte ne ditet qe do te vine. Sic e thashe edhe me lart, eshte e kote te mundohesh te luftosh politikat globale, pasi ato jane te pandalshme dhe perbejne edhe profeci biblike. Keto politika vetem sa pershpejtojne procesin e degradimit te qyterimit ne te cilin jetojme. Sic do te shprehej nje profesor i historise se lashte:




> "Historia na meson se cdo qyteterim e pa lulezimin e tij atehere kur te gjitha shtresat e shoqerise pane nje ndryshim per mire me kalimin e kohes dhe nje shtrese e mesme konsolidohet. Gjithashtu, cdo qyteterimi i ka ardhur fundi kur rritet hendeku midis shtreses se pasur dhe asaj te varfer qe con ne avullimin e shtreses se mesme."

----------


## skerdi

Globalizmi  eshte  nje  nga  gjerat  me  te  mira  qe  do  i  ndodhe  njerezimit  dhe  eshte  ne  cdo  menyre  i  pashmangshem.   Sigurisht  do  te  duhet  shume  kohe  qe  te  perparoje.

Njerezit  do  te  jene  njesoj,  me  te  drejta  te  barabarta.   Do  te  kete  vetem  nje  nenshtetesi.
Globalizmi  do  t'i  jape  fund  semundjeve  te  tilla  si  racizmi,  lufterat  nderkombetare,  nacionalitetit  te  semure  qe  ka  shkaktuar  luftera  per  vite  me  rradhe.
Nuk  do  te  kete  me  ndryshime  te  medha  ekonomike  e  sociale  midis  vendeve  te  tilla  si  USA  dhe  Somalia.
Kulturat  e  ndryshme  do  te  shkrihen  dhe  gjasat  jane  qe  kultura  e  re  e  krijuar  do  te  marre  'te  mirat'  e  kulturave  te  meparshme.

----------


## skerdi

Vende  te  ndryshme  do  te  humbasin  kulturen,  gjuhen  dhe  shume  vlera  qe  shoqerite  e  atyre  vendeve  kane.
Ne  njefare  menyre  Globalizmi  eshte  anti-nacional.

----------


## skerdi

Globalizmi  ka  me  shume  te  mira  se  te  keqija.   Per  mendimin  tim  nuk  ka  te  keqija  fare.
E  verteta  eshte  se  "Globalizmi"  qe  po  ndodh  sot  eshte  shume  larg  Globalizmit.   Sigurisht  te  gjitha  te  mirat  nuk  vijne  brenda  nje  dite.   Por  traktatet  e  nenshkruara  midis  vendeve  te  ndryshme  sot  dhe  politika  e  zbatuar  ne  "boten  globale"  eshte  shume  e  njeanshme  dhe  ka  per  qellim  dominimin  e  botes  nga  "me  te  fortit".   Dhe  pikerisht,  do  te  jete  presioni  i  "No  Globaleve"  qe  do  te  detyroje  "te  fortet"  te  kryejne  ato  reforma  qe  duhet  te  kryen,  ato  reforma  qe  do  t'i  japin  fjales  Globalizem  kuptimin  e  vertete.

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga skerdi_ 
> *Globalizmi  eshte  nje  nga  gjerat  me  te  mira  qe  do  i  ndodhe  njerezimit  dhe  eshte  ne  cdo  menyre  i  pashmangshem.   Sigurisht  do  te  duhet  shume  kohe  qe  te  perparoje.
> 
> Njerezit  do  te  jene  njesoj,  me  te  drejta  te  barabarta.   Do  te  kete  vetem  nje  nenshtetesi.
> Globalizmi  do  t'i  jape  fund  semundjeve  te  tilla  si  racizmi,  lufterat  nderkombetare,  nacionalitetit  te  semure  qe  ka  shkaktuar  luftera  per  vite  me  rradhe.
> Nuk  do  te  kete  me  ndryshime  te  medha  ekonomike  e  sociale  midis  vendeve  te  tilla  si  USA  dhe  Somalia.
> Kulturat  e  ndryshme  do  te  shkrihen  dhe  gjasat  jane  qe  kultura  e  re  e  krijuar  do  te  marre  'te  mirat'  e  kulturave  te  meparshme.*


Skerdi, mos e ngaterro Komunizmin me Globalizimin. Globalizimi nuk eshte ngritur mbi Barazine por mbi Kapitalizmin. Ne kapitalizem nuk ka barazi.

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *
> 
> Skerdi, mos e ngaterro Komunizmin me Globalizimin. Globalizimi nuk eshte ngritur mbi Barazine por mbi Kapitalizmin. Ne kapitalizem nuk ka barazi.*



E  kam  fjalen  per  barazi  sociale  dhe  politike  (te  pakten  ne  teori)  dhe  jo  ekonomike.   Globalizmi  krijon  nje  bote  pa  kufij  dhe  te  gjithe  shtetasit  kane  te  drejta  te  barabarta  perpara  ligjit  (te  drejte  te  votojne  etj  etj).

Interesant  sa  here  do  te  them  ndonje  gje,  do  me  vihet  ndonje  nofke  (komunist  i  ndyre,  kelysh  komunisti,  viktime  e  propagandes  se  kuqe,  mengjarash).haha.
Pershendetje.

----------

